# Lowered Cruze Photo's



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Can we get a single sticky with pics of your cruze's lowered... would be awesome if you could include the type of lowering as well (springs vs coilovers, B&G vs. H&R)

If mine was lowered I would put pics up. I want to see a slammed black ECO!! Else I will be the first!


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Be good to have one. I will contribute when my springs come in.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

wow use the search pls


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> wow use the search pls


I can search... however I thought a sticky with all them in one place would make it easier... 

Thanks for your genius addition to the post.

:goodjob:


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

a sticktey theres like 4 maybe 5 people who have lowered cruze ,me osris and a few guys in europe that have holden cruze


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> a sticktey theres like 4 maybe 5 people who have lowered cruze ,me osris and a few guys in europe that have holden cruze


Modernperformance is on coil overs which I requested info on...

Insane Speed is going to be on coil overs which I requested info on...

and I am sure more to come. Its good to see pics and get opinions on all the different options in one place. 

Please stop being negative in this thread.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

lol people just dont get it, "stickeys" are great for a quick refrence or a guide!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Modernperformance is on coil overs which I requested info on...
> 
> Insane Speed is going to be on coil overs which I requested info on...
> 
> ...


im gonna be on coils soon enough lol i see now the point of your thread sorry its a good thread


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> im gonna be on coils soon enough lol i see now the point of your thread sorry its a good thread


I knew you would come around  he he

I am a forum junkie for years... Stickies are a great thing to have!!!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Someone make a good thread, i'll sticky it...


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

So...which thread is the official unofficial lowered Cruze photo thread?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

the *** official *** is... i was asked to start a clean one to make it a sticky with requirements to post.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Cool. I look forward to seeing more Cruze's lowered and lowering options in the future. Doesn't seem like too many options are available yet. I think my RS LTZ would look great with an 1.5" drop.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm really wanting a 1" front, 1.5" rear drop on my black ECO. I want to even it out more, not have so much of a 'rake'.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I'm really wanting a 1" front, 1.5" rear drop on my black ECO. I want to even it out more, not have so much of a 'rake'.


What about when you have a car full of passengers and / or the trunk full with whatever? Would it look like it's dragging it's tail?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

theres a stickey for it know


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Crewz said:


> What about when you have a car full of passengers and / or the trunk full with whatever? Would it look like it's dragging it's tail?


no b/c the rear springs will be a ton more stiffer, less flex so they can still hold the weight


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Crewz said:


> What about when you have a car full of passengers and / or the trunk full with whatever? Would it look like it's dragging it's tail?


I never have more than my wife and dog in the car. Plus with it a little stiffer than stock it shouldn't be too bad if I _do_ end up hauling more people...


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ian_12 said:


> Be good to have one. I will contribute when my springs come in.


This x2


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

my springs should be in any day, as soon as i recieve them i will be installing them 

Hope this helps.......


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

i was told by a tech that you have to replace one of the things on the struts because they can not be reused, i hope you guys know this before you start swapping them out.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

for coilovers or springs?




Dayhoff35 said:


> i was told by a tech that you have to replace one of the things on the struts because they can not be reused, i hope you guys know this before you start swapping them out.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> for coilovers or springs?


either


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Wow...2 pages and not a single picture yet! Lol


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

There is an Official thread now...


----------



## kn8hansen (Sep 13, 2011)

Dayhoff35 said:


> i was told by a tech that you have to replace one of the things on the struts because they can not be reused, i hope you guys know this before you start swapping them out.


Upper strut nut? I can't think of anything else that's a one time use...


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

How much lowered is an Eco suspension compared to the other trims? Always thought that lower looked SICKKKK


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> How much lowered is an Eco suspension compared to the other trims? Always thought that lower looked SICKKKK


.5inches lower


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

aside from looking sick does lowering the suspension do anything? Doesn't it make the ride worse? Your making me wonder how illll a lowered LTZ RS would look... (0.5'' is probably enough)


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> aside from looking sick does lowering the suspension do anything? Doesn't it make the ride worse?


it really helps during cornering less body roll,the car is a bit stiffer from stock,you feel big bump so yea its a little worse but when you have a mount in your car it sounds like your going full throttle all the time lol,get some springs and try it i love my eibachs


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

how low did you make yours?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I put my Pedders on 2 days ago, Looks and feels awesome. A lot more firm then stock. Only problem is that my front springs sit a lot higher then my rear springs. (pics are in the stickied lowered cruze thread) 

Only/cheapest option is to cut my springs.....
Does anyone recommend I cut my stock springs or the pedders?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Coilovers are just way to expensive right now lol.....But maybe a set in the near future.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I put my Pedders on 2 days ago, Looks and feels awesome. A lot more firm then stock. Only problem is that my front springs sit a lot higher then my rear springs. (pics are in the stickied lowered cruze thread)
> 
> Only/cheapest option is to cut my springs.....
> Does anyone recommend I cut my stock springs or the pedders?


i'm going to cut mine.. 1/2 a coil then heat the other side of the coil directly accross it, flip it and squish the tail to get rid of the kick up so it seats right. Paint the end black like OEM and poof. You have a lower ride with roughly 10% more spring rate. 

WELL.. thats what "I" am going to do.. mostly because i feel exceptionally cheap and i like the ride of my car atm. Although i'm still tryin to decide if 1/2 coil will be to much for my eco, as they are already somewhat low. Worst case is i hate it and have to get another set of springs, best case is I love it and saved alot of coin. nothing really to lose in this situation.

just remember, you can take more spring off, but you can't put it back on.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

TravsCruze said:


> i'm going to cut mine.. 1/2 a coil then heat the other side of the coil directly accross it, flip it and squish the tail to get rid of the kick up so it seats right. Paint the end black like OEM and poof. You have a lower ride with roughly 10% more spring rate.
> 
> WELL.. thats what "I" am going to do.. mostly because i feel exceptionally cheap and i like the ride of my car atm. Although i'm still tryin to decide if 1/2 coil will be to much for my eco, as they are already somewhat low. Worst case is i hate it and have to get another set of springs, best case is I love it and saved alot of coin. nothing really to lose in this situation.
> 
> just remember, you can take more spring off, but you can't put it back on.


I'm just going to throw this out there because I don't know what you're past experience is BUT to my knowledge it's 100% a bad idea to cut stock springs as you're messing with the overall flex and height - aka you'll end up with very squeeshy springs that have a lot of travel and a lot of stress because of that. Sure you'll sit lower at a standstill but you'll have tons of suspension travel in corners and bumps. That is at least from my experience/knowledge.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Cutting coils is def a bad idea as stated above. Save your pennies and do it right and you will be happier/safer. No mod is worth risking an accident and cutting coils can make for a very bad handling car.


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

^ Agree with the above. I cut the springs on an old snowmobile once. It was never right thereafter. If you want the front to sit lower, add more weight to the front before you cut your springs.

Personally I would call the place where you bought the springs and complain to them about it.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

if you heat them in the middle or chop huge amounts off, i would agree its a BAD BAD BAD idea, as it messes with the harmonics between the dampeners and the springs, as well as ruined the spring. 

But 1/2 a coil is... ehhhh... in my book. Since spring rates are figured by wire diameter, number of coils, material being used, diameter of spring (did i miss anything off the top of my head?). Lopping off half a rung simply changes one variable in the equation. Thats all the spring manufactures do.. you want a car to compress the suspension no more than X distance at particular height while under X amount of weight from your car and it has a spring perch with a given diameter. Give them those variables and they will twist you up one and pinch or cut off the end, then either grind off the pig tail or do exactly what I was describing in the previous post except with a machine. 

But i will concede that its much better to do it properly... scale your car, yank out the springs, set the ride height and order up a handful of custom spring sets to your specs, then do some testing on a skid pad to confirm you are minimizing the negative handling aspects of this particular car. That would be the proper way to do it (don't forget to order up some adjustable dampeners so you can dial it all in)

but if your not as crazy as i am (as i *will* do the above, but its not high on my list of "things to do to the cruze this month") the question then becomes which aftermarket spring manufacturer do you use? Because what variables they used will determine if their set of springs is optimum for your ride. What kind of skid pad testing did they perform? What rates are they running? How do those compare to stock rates? are they going with progressive or linear springs? How much did the ride quality change? Is it for a LTZ, LT, Eco... putting springs designed for a LTZ on an Eco wouldn't work very well.

anyway.. its bed time and I have surgery in the morning. 

ya'll have a good night


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha yeah im not gunna be cutting offf a lot just enough to atleast match my rear ride height. Plus i dont wanna spend 1000 bucks on coilovers. Maybe if the prce goes down ill be interested


----------



## kn8hansen (Sep 13, 2011)

@chevycruze rs: I'm right there with ya. Coilovers are way too expensive - $1550 for the Pedders, $1000 for the ISC's, or $1100 for the DGR's are the only options i can find. 

I've lowered 3 vehicles with springs in my lifetime and in all three cases the actual drop was less than advertised and i ended up cutting some out of each of the lowering springs to make it sit right. In all three cases, cutting one revolution out of the coil resulted in a drop equal to the height of that one revolution. In your case, if the height of one revolution was 1", then you'd be lowering your car 0.5" by cutting out 1/2 of a revolution. 

Plus, on my last car, I put coilovers in it and I've only messed with it once because it had to be put on a lift to access the coilover adjustments. 

Break out the cutoff wheel and tweak the pedders - that's my vote!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah im going to be cutting my springs real soon, cant stand the look. lol. 
Thanks for thehelp bro, ill keep you updated on how everything turns out! 
Let me know once you cut your springs.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I bought them off TurboTechRacing.com , they said it was a 1/5' drop all around, the front is nowhere near 1.5' but there is nothing they can do. 





CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> ^ Agree with the above. I cut the springs on an old snowmobile once. It was never right thereafter. If you want the front to sit lower, add more weight to the front before you cut your springs.
> 
> Personally I would call the place where you bought the springs and complain to them about it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

not gunna sit here all day to complain, ill fix it myself lol.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I put my Pedders on 2 days ago, Looks and feels awesome. A lot more firm then stock. Only problem is that my front springs sit a lot higher then my rear springs. (pics are in the stickied lowered cruze thread)
> 
> Only/cheapest option is to cut my springs.....
> Does anyone recommend I cut my stock springs or the pedders?


I have the same problem  Did your fronts sit down some more after a week??? :angry:


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

the back is perfect and the front doesn't look lowered at all


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

nope lol, the front looks exactly the same. However, the back did settle a bit lower. And it looks great. I gotta fix up the front before the snow starts


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> nope lol, the front looks exactly the same. However, the back did settle a bit lower. And it looks great. I gotta fix up the front before the snow starts


I can't believe top of the line $400 springs are not equal drop front and rear! It looks really dumb, and I'm not going to cut $400 springs


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe we can rally together to get Pedders to fix their mistake


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Maybe we can rally together to get Pedders to fix their mistake


Email them, we already have passed this on, but the more that talk to them the better.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

TurboTechRacing said:


> Email them, we already have passed this on, but the more that talk to them the better.


Thanks Aaron! I'll get on it:goodjob:


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Thanks Aaron! I'll get on it:goodjob:


 Thanks! You should have their contact info.


----------



## JusticePete (Oct 6, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I put my Pedders on 2 days ago, Looks and feels awesome. A lot more firm then stock. Only problem is that my front springs sit a lot higher then my rear springs. (pics are in the stickied lowered cruze thread)
> 
> Only/cheapest option is to cut my springs.....
> Does anyone recommend I cut my stock springs or the pedders?





FieroItaliano85 said:


> I have the same problem  Did your fronts sit down some more after a week??? :angry:


First, no one should be cutting anything. You paid a premium price for a premium product and that means Pedders will get it fixed for you. It would be a big help if I could get you both to post pictures of your cars along with ride heights. At Pedders we measure ride height from the bottom of the wheel rim lip, through the wheel center to the painted edge of the fender. We prefer readings in MM, but we can convert inches. The measurement should be taken with a 1/4 tank of fuel on the most level surface you can find with the car empty as it was new.










If you can get a digital of the installed coil through the wheel well that would be good as I can see the coil spacing.

My personal email is [email protected]. Office 248.522.8021 

Next up is timing your bushes. The rubber bushes in the control arm have resistance and a lot of it. Well use a basic control arm for this example.










The rubber bushes are pressed into the arm. They do not rotate, they twist. If you placed this arm in a vise by tightening the jaws against the steel ferule with the arm parallel to the ground you could pull it up or push it down. You would find a good amount of resistance and the arm would 'spring' back to the parallel position. OEM engineers factor the rubber bush as part of the spring rate. When a vehicle is lowered, all the suspension rotational bushes should be 'timed' to the new ride height so they are at rest and not twisted. The rubber bushes will alter ride height, impact ride quality and control.

Timing the bushes is very easy in a shop. The car is on a two post lift with the wheels at full droop. The tech loosens ever bolt in every rotational suspension bush. They let the car down and take a very slow lap in the parking lot as they drive onto the rails for the alignment. With the weight of the car on the wheels the tech tightens the bolts. The bushes are now relaxed and the ride height ready for alignment.

On newer GM vehicles the rubber bushes are firm making bush timing more important than ever. It would be very interesting to see what happens with a before timing the bushes and after timing the bushes ride height measurements.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

My Pedders springs on my car....









Ride height in front= 25 inches








Ride height in rear= 23 1/4 inches


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

that sucks man i hope u get things resolved with pedders!


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hatje said:


> that sucks man i hope u get things resolved with pedders!


Thanks man, me too


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Lol I think 25" in the front is higher than stock...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

my ltz sits exactly like Fieros lol....the front actually got higher then stock springs!!!


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow that's bad.....pedders really fudged this one up. And then we'll have to pay someone to re-install the replacements!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Wow that's bad.....pedders really fudged this one up. And then we'll have to pay someone to re-install the replacements!


You were the first to buy/try. Sometimes things don't always go perfectly the first time


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah i understand Shawn, however they should of made sure that both wheel wells are the same or else people are going to complain like all of us did.....lol. It didnt look professional and I paid enough for great quality. Pedders are working out something for us as we speak. We pray......


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Hope it all works out for you guys. Although i know now that i'll be running Eibach's.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Me, I'll be waiting until we have some quality coilover options! At least some for those of us without the Z link rear :angry:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks r1xsta, ill let you know what Pedders does for us. Im sure front replacement springs anyways.


----------



## JusticePete (Oct 6, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> My Pedders springs on my car....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the pics. Just to confirm the ride height is 25" / 635mm measured Pedders style, correct? What size are your rims?


----------



## JusticePete (Oct 6, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Me, I'll be waiting until we have some quality coilover options! At least some for those of us without the Z link rear :angry:


GM is preparing a number of Cruze vehicles for SEMA. Some are GM projects out of the design center and others are tuner versions. Rick Bottom, Allen Jay and Niel Tjin may have the best tuner versions. All of them are on Pedders coilovers as was the Z Spec Cruze last year. ne of the biggest perks I have is going to the GM Design Center and the Milford Proving Grounds. I can tell you that that GM has over the top versions of the Sonic and Cruze headed to SEMA.


----------



## JusticePete (Oct 6, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> thanks r1xsta, ill let you know what Pedders does for us. Im sure front replacement springs anyways.


Anyone with a set of Pedders coils that sits too high in the front will receive a revised version of the front coil. The Cruze has been in the AU market for a while. Pedders AU did the R & D on the Cruze. We have diesel versions of coils for the Cruze as well as gas. Our sales of Cruze coilovers and coils have been much stronger than expected. We initially fit the first set of Cruze coilovers to the Z Spec last October at GM. They were perfect. We brought in a pallet of Cruze lowering coils and they sold through before we had a chance to fit them to a local car. We did not expect any issues as we have been using them in AU. Clearly there is an issue that we have to resolve a.s.a.p. This is a priority for us. I have updated my CruzeTalk so i will receive instant notification as you post.

Best Regards,
Peter G. Basica, President
Pedders USA, LLC
O 248.522.8021
[email protected]


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't have the springs, but it is refreshing to see a company out to right wrongs with early development parts. And for that I sincerely thank you sir!

A little off topic, so you can/are confirming that your coilovers will fit my 2012 ECO MT?


----------



## kn8hansen (Sep 13, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> I don't have the springs, but it is refreshing to see a company out to right wrongs with early development parts. And for that I sincerely thank you sir!
> 
> A little off topic, so you can/are confirming that your coilovers will fit my 2012 ECO MT?


I agree. Thanks for staying committed to keeping your great reputation!

I would also like to know if these will fit my 2012 ECO MT.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Any info on the new springs Pete? Thanks once again


----------



## JusticePete (Oct 6, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Any info on the new springs Pete? Thanks once again


Yes sir. A revised front coil for the USA is in process. If any of you are headed to SEMA you may want to stop by the GM booth as well as the West Coats Customs live build area.

Yeah I know these are Sonics. Four Chevrolet Sonics Prepped for 2011 SEMA Show - Auto Shows - Car and Driver

These are Camaros Chevy Preps "Many" Corvettes and Camaros for 2011 SEMA Show

These are Cruzes Chevrolet Cruze Dusk and Z-Spec Concepts Headed to SEMA - Auto Shows - Car and Driver

ccasion14:

GM is one of our most valued CUSTOMERS. I buy cars from them. They buy parts from me.

ccasion14:


----------



## JusticePete (Oct 6, 2011)

GM Press Release -- Cruze Dusk Photo


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Da-mn! Where can I get one of those...


----------



## JusticePete (Oct 6, 2011)

More details will be released in 48 hours. So how is the weather?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

JusticePete said:


> More details will be released in 48 hours. So how is the weather?


Verizon pulled all of their field techs out of the field due to unsafe/weather working conditions. Our customers aren't too happy their voice/internet circuits are down and they aren't going to be fixed for a couple days. Trains in and out of NYC stopped and they have about 3 feet of snow in the past 12 hours lol


----------



## JusticePete (Oct 6, 2011)

My partner Scott Pedder just made it out of NYC. Rob Anderson is near Hartford. I think he'll get out on Monday. I'm in sunny 70 degree Texas so that means my flight will be canceled because my plane never left the East Coast :uhh:

Btw,


----------



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)

i want more info on the offset for the hellaflush look, not too many pics in this thread, like the 18" idea but want the car slammed and absolutely no wheel gap


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

JusticePete said:


> GM Press Release -- Cruze Dusk Photo



More details on this please. Especially those headlights..


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

R1XSTA said:


> More details on this please. Especially those headlights..


It's a GM custom car, highly doubtful any of it will make it to the market. They never release the good stuff to the masses...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

R1XSTA said:


> More details on this please. Especially those headlights..


You're better off tinting them yourself, Shawn is right. I really want the wheels off the dusk...


----------



## Diesel Cruze (May 8, 2011)

JusticePete said:


> Anyone with a set of Pedders coils that sits too high in the front will receive a revised version of the front coil. The Cruze has been in the AU market for a while. Pedders AU did the R & D on the Cruze. We have diesel versions of coils for the Cruze as well as gas. Our sales of Cruze coilovers and coils have been much stronger than expected. We initially fit the first set of Cruze coilovers to the Z Spec last October at GM. They were perfect. We brought in a pallet of Cruze lowering coils and they sold through before we had a chance to fit them to a local car. We did not expect any issues as we have been using them in AU. Clearly there is an issue that we have to resolve a.s.a.p. This is a priority for us. I have updated my CruzeTalk so i will receive instant notification as you post.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Peter G. Basica, President
> ...


Hi Peter, firstly your online vids on the extreme xa coilovers are always entertaining to watch so well done. I've watched them several times and you always have that knowledgeable yet friendly enthusiasm. I do have one requst though and that is, would it be possible to make a similar video to the GTO install but for the cruze? I'll be getting the extreme coilovers for my cruze and the decision is based on several factors:
1. your awesome videos
2. reputation of pedders 
3. great local support from dealers here in Australia (well at least from the one I've been going to). 
4. adjustability
5. good feedback from the 95%+ positive online reviews and 2yr warranty

Keep up the great work Pete.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

boats4life said:


> You're better off tinting them yourself, Shawn is right. I really want the wheels off the dusk...


I third that motion. Dem WHEELS.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

JusticePete said:


> Btw,


Jesus, I hope you don't need dental work everytime you hit a pothole in that thing.


----------



## bustonit (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi guys. First post and all, but I read DGR was mentioned. Not sure how familiar you are with DGR NA, but the first owner, Russel Rudez, screwed many people out of money and had them waiting months for kits/parts that never came in. This blew up a couple of months ago. DGR NA has a new owner, but I cannot say how things are going now as when the sponsorship was pulled from the forums, I didn't bother following. From what has been told to me, the new owner is a friend of the old one.

As to their products, no one really had them on long enough to know things about reliability. Few people actually got kits and, during the winter/spring had not installed them yet. I do know of one seal blowing at 8k. 

Definitely do your homework if you are considering dealing with DRG NA. Me, I'd just plain stay away.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Drg?


----------



## bustonit (Oct 24, 2011)

Hatje said:


> Drg?


DGR Suspension


----------



## JusticePete (Oct 6, 2011)

*SEMA 2011 Sonic Brochure*

http://www.silverbulletpartners.com/pedders_pdfs/Sonic%20Boom%20SEMA%20Brochure.pdf


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

JusticePete said:


> http://www.silverbulletpartners.com/pedders_pdfs/Sonic Boom SEMA Brochure.pdf


haha that was neat. i like the comic book style. wish they actually released those parts though.....


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

you forgot all the people on this forum that have pedders??
youd be surpirsed how many people have springs!




jakkaroo said:


> a sticktey theres like 4 maybe 5 people who have lowered cruze ,me osris and a few guys in europe that have holden cruze


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Aside from the color scheme this is *exactly *how a Cruze should look...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i wish i can get my cruze to sit that low, maybe a bit higher so im not scraping every speed bump lol. excited to see how my cruze is going to look with the new springs, hopefully coming in soon!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Aside from the color scheme this is *exactly *how a Cruze should look...


exepct for the boner antenna,mine will be there soon,getting a bikerack soon and rims within the month


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone running the Pedders coilover on their non z-link?


----------

